# Recommend a new setup?



## Dwarfy (24/4/20)

Hey guys,

So vapes have come and gone and served me well. With 2 small kids, needless to say some of my mods took a real beating being dropped and thrown. Lol

Considering a new rig and was interested to know if there’s one setup out there that’s just unbeatable. 

I currently have the following components:
Mods:
Dotmod dotBox 200W mod (not functioning as it used to, pitty)
Dovpo Topside Dual (Daily, however, battery hinge no longer closes, have to use elastic tape to keep ot closed)
Dotmod Dot AIO (Daily, however, decent flavor, just shy on the cloud production)
DotMod Petri V2 (Haven’t found the sweet spot yet, nice when you have some time to just sit and vape, annoying when you’re on the move)
Smok G-Priv 200W TC mod (Lost it in the Vaaldam, lol, however this was my first decent mod, back then)

Atomizers:
Couple of Dotmod RDA’s
Wotofo Profile RDA (Daily with the topside)
Geekvape Zeus X RTA (Struggling with the setup, either a ton of spit back or no flavor, run on the Dotbox, might be the mod)
Shado Vapor OMNI RTA (This thing was legendary when I first got it, however, just can’t get that same experience from it anymore)
Vapefly Horus RTA (Didn’t really enjoy the vape)
Joyetech Riftcore Duo (Absolutely hated this thing)
Royal Hunter X RDA (My first RDA and served me well, however seen better days)
Smok Cloud Beast TFV12 (2017 version, paired with the G-Priv and those 8 core coils, think they were the V12’s, can’t recall a better vape experience)

The 2 setups that stand out is the Topside/Profile RDA mix and the Smok G-Priv and Cloud beast mix. Currently struggling to find something that can match or beat it, sure there’s something out there or even in my current arsenal (just haven’t found the right combination yet). 

The mod needs to be quite hardy, it is definitely going to suffer from 1 or 2 drops, maybe a case will do the job. 

Really interested to see what you guys might recommend, hopeful to get something as soon as the shops are trading again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)

@Room Fogger @StompieZA @Timwis @Grand Guru @adriaanh @alex1501 @Puff the Magic Dragon ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (24/4/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So vapes have come and gone and served me well. With 2 small kids, needless to say some of my mods took a real beating being dropped and thrown. Lol
> 
> ...


What do you have in mind, Single or dual coil RTA/RDA and Single or Dual battery mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dwarfy (24/4/20)

adriaanh said:


> What do you have in mind, Single or dual coil RTA/RDA and Single or Dual battery mod?



I like to have my bread buttered both sides, like decent vapor production but must be flavorful. 
Haven’t had that experience with a single coil yet, but open to suggestions. If I do go RDA, think it might have to be bottom fed, can’t really sit around and drip, but ideally RTA. Will be open to some decent RDA recommendations, can always get one and run it on the side. 

Probably dual battery mode, just going off the Dot AIO, cloud production’s not that great, but again open to recommendations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (24/4/20)

Value for money and good flavour Augvape Intake Dual. Easy to build on and wick. Can run at between 45&55 watts. So battery life will be a bonus on a dual battery mod. If you want durable can't go wrong with the Aegis range of mods or the Vandy Vape swell mod

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/4/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So vapes have come and gone and served me well. With 2 small kids, needless to say some of my mods took a real beating being dropped and thrown. Lol
> 
> ...



Mod: Geekvape Aegis Legend (very difficult to destroy, waterproof), or Aegis X (screen not as resilient, but still hard and waterproof)
RTA: Hellvape & Heathen Dead Rabbit (great flavour with dual coil, very good flavour even with a single coil, sort of leakproof)
Recommendation given based on the personal experience and list of hardware you've already used.
Personally I'm still very happy with the original Aegis and Siren v2 RTA, but that might be too restricted for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/4/20)

I’m more into MTL to restricted DL so I only have single coil RDAs and RTAs so flavour should be on point and vapour production will be decent on all my recommendations
For RDAs: Recurve and the Drop Solo
For RTAs: Dvarw DL, Juggerknot Mini
All mods are the same to me... I have so many and I like them all as long as they deliver Eskom juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dwarfy (24/4/20)

Contenders:
Dead rabbit & Juggernaut mini, RDA: Recurve looks lekker

Aegis X seems promising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> All mods are the same to me... I have so many and I like them all as long as they deliver Eskom juice!



I couldn't agree more. As far as I am concerned, today's mods are all very similar in the experience they provide. In the past, there were some problems with certain aspects such as, juice leaking onto the board, a time lag before firing, bad temp control (if that's your thing), etc. These and other problems seem to have been ironed out.

Nowadays mods seem to be chosen for their looks, feel, matchy matchyness, and curb appeal. (squonk mods are a bit of an exception). Also never forget hype and brand loyalty.

If you want durability then the suggested Aegis is a good bet. The SMOK MAG P3 is also pretty tough.

If you want flavour, plus a few clouds, why not buy the new mesh deck for your Zeus X ? The reviews seem to be positive and it should be available shortly after the lockdown.

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)

I think you need to get a tutorial from someone on the zues X. Hopefully someone can help you with it. 
Let's see what the new day brings

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)

@Dwarfy hope this helps a little and you can make it work in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anthony Richardson (25/4/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So vapes have come and gone and served me well. With 2 small kids, needless to say some of my mods took a real beating being dropped and thrown. Lol
> 
> ...




If you don't mind me asking is it a black Zeus X RTA?


----------



## Dwarfy (25/4/20)

Resistance said:


> @Dwarfy hope this helps a little and you can make it work in the meantime.




Thanks man, rewicked it now, seems to be better, no spit back and reasonable flavor (just hopeful shops open up on Friday, need to get some of my fav juices). 

Any recommendations on coil types that work best?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dwarfy (25/4/20)

Anthony Richardson said:


> If you don't mind me asking is it a black Zeus X RTA?



Nah, rainbow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Richardson (25/4/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Nah, rainbow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh oky, cause I know the black ones had a press fitting issue, that caused alot of spitback and so on


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Thanks man, rewicked it now, seems to be better, no spit back and reasonable flavor (just hopeful shops open up on Friday, need to get some of my fav juices).
> 
> Any recommendations on coil types that work best?
> 
> ...



To be honest I don't do fancy coils much.
Simple SS,Ni80(recently)round wire for me and I'm good to go. I get over enough flavour on those. I'm not saying I haven't tried it or used it. I just prefere it.
When I recoil I usually have the coils height centered from the base to the top of the airflow diffuser and it works a charm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dwarfy (26/4/20)

Been playing around on various sites, came up with the following short list:
Aegis Legend 
Aegis X
Odin DNA 250c (Really needs to be imba to justify price)
Hexohm Powdered (Really needs to be imba to justify price)
Reuleaux RX Gen 3
Double barrel V3
Druga Fox
Hammer of God V3
Voopoo Drag 2

Anyone of the above really stand out as the clear winner?

Recurve RDA
Dead rabbit RTA
Dead rabbit v2 RDA

Anyone had any experience with the Hellvape N80 quad core fused clapton coils?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

